# Fountain Pen Kits



## moe1970 (Apr 18, 2021)

I have a customer looking for the thinnest fountain pen kit out there. Something that is not over the top and has the thinnest clip possible. He currently likes the Jr. Majestic in Rhodium without the gem at the bottom of the clip (out of the options I was able to find). Think thin. So far the examples of style he is comparing to are the Waterman Hemisphere 10 and Parker Duofold Centennial. What are my options? Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## monophoto (Apr 18, 2021)

Most fountain pen kits are rather hefty.  The skinniest I've seen are some kits offered by PSI and CSUSA that used 10mm tubes.  Both were snap caps, and both were designs in which there was exposed end-grain at the bottom of the cap - I always thought this was rather cheesy.  And the selection of platings was limited - any color you wanted as long as you like gold.  Incidentally, while both designs featured a metal extension on the end of the body, it was possible to modify the design to have a closed end although this required that you fabricate some kind of mandrel for turning the body portion of the pen.  

PSI also used to offer a 10mm FP in a cigar design that avoided the exposed end-grain, but still used a snap-cap closure, but it's no longer in their catalog.


----------



## Curly (Apr 18, 2021)

Beaufort Ink have a couple that use a 25/64" and 15/32" drills for the tubes. The Mistral and the Leveche. Turners Warehouse sell them in the US if you don't want to buy from the UK.

Disclaimer. My wife Marla makes pen blanks for these two companies.


----------



## erichardson (Apr 18, 2021)

Consider the Manager FP kit. It is not going to be the quality as the other kits mentioned but I have made it for customers and have had no complaints. It is thin and lightweight. You can get them from Exotic Blanks or Turners Warehouse.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Apr 18, 2021)

Penn State has a pretty thin FP. I believe it’s the “Classic”. If you could replace the nib it might fill your customer’s requirements.


----------



## greenacres2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Curly said:


> Beaufort Ink have a couple that use a 25/64" and 15/32" drills for the tubes. The Mistral and the Leveche. Turners Warehouse sell them in the US if you don't want to buy from the UK.
> 
> Disclaimer. My wife Marla makes pen blanks for these two companies.


That would be a fine choice--and great hardware.  (i have no affiliations, just like the hardware)  Berea's Sedona also comes to mind, and i think Smitty's (Exotic Blanks) Caballero is similar in size to the Sedona.
earl


----------

